# هزة او رجه بالسيارة



## بو فياض (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احب اعرض المشكلة بالسيارة يمكن الاقي حل بالمنتدى وهذا اول مشاركة لي بينكم
توجد هزة او رجة بالسيارة وهي واقفة احس فيها بدعاسة البنزل والبريك والمقود لسيارة تزداد لما اشغل المكيف طبعا شيكت على الكراسي للماكينة والقير كلو تمام 
ماادري من وين المشكلة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 أغسطس 2010)

لست مختصاً ، لكنني تعاملت مع أنواع كثيرة من السيارات .

ما دامت الرجة موجودة و السيارة واقفة فليست المشكلة في الجير ..
ربما كانت في مصفاة البنزين أو مضخة البنزين أو بلوف المكينة ، أو ربما كانت من البواجي ..
أو عيار الهواء و البنزين .. فهذه الأمور تسبب ضعف في الاحتراق ما يسبب رجة و السيارة واقفة .

و إن شاء الله ليس أكثر من ذلك .

يفضل عرض السيارة على ميكانيكي ... للتشييك على هذه الأمور .

مع التحية


----------



## بو فياض (4 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا اخي وفي انتظار ردود الاخوان


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخى 

كما ذكر مشرفنا ابوبكر فهنالك عدة اسباب منها البواجى او فلتر البنزين او عيار الهواء والبنزين
ايضا اسلاك البواجى او ال coils اذا كانت بدون اسلاك
بالاضافة اذا كان هناك عطل او ضعف ببخاخ او اكثر اذا كانت سيارتك تعمل بهذا النظام

فارجو منك ان تعرضها على ورشة صيانة متخصصة لفحصها وتحديد سبب العطل بالضبط

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## بو فياض (5 أغسطس 2010)

ذهبت بالسيارة للوكالة مرتين وفي كل مرة يقول لي السيارة مافي مشكلة انا مجرب اكثر من سيارة ما شفت فيهم مثل هذا الحركة 
والوكالة مصرين ان السيارة سليمة لانهم يفحصون الماكنية والقير بالكمبيوتر والكراسي ويطلع المهندس يقول لي مافي السيارة حاجة 
طيب اذا ذهبت فيها للوكالة للمرة 3 اقول لهم عن البواجي والبخخات وايش كمان حتى اضع ايدهم على الخلل 
ومشكورين


----------



## سمير شربك (5 أغسطس 2010)

هل الرجه تبقى أثناء سير السياره أم تزول 
إن كنت ذهبت للورشه وفحصت على الكومبيوتر يمكن أن يحدد العطل 
وكلام الأخوة حول مشاكل في البواجي أو اسلاك الواجي إن كان بها تهريب كهرباء والبخاخات وفلتر البنزين والكربرتور (إن كانت لاتعمل على البخاخات )كله فيه وجهة نظر 
وهي واقفة هل جربت ودعست على دعسة الدبرياج 

انتظر ردودك


----------



## بو فياض (6 أغسطس 2010)

وهي واقفة هل جربت ودعست على دعسة الدبرياج 


يش هذا الدبرياج 

الهزة تحسها في تدعسة البريك كانه جوال هزاز تكون


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم هل تقصد ذبذبة عالية ؟ 
هل أجريت أي اصلاحات في المحرك مؤخرا ؟


----------



## بو فياض (6 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الكريم هل تقصد ذبذبة عالية ؟
> هل أجريت أي اصلاحات في المحرك مؤخرا ؟


 
لا لم افعل اي حاجة بالمحرك المحرك سليم والكراسي له وللقير بموجب ما اخبروني فيه الوكالة لمرتين 
ان الوضع سليم 
وانا متاكد في وجود خلل في السيارة 
بموجب الهزة المتكررة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 أغسطس 2010)

بو فياض قال:


> لا لم افعل اي حاجة بالمحرك المحرك سليم والكراسي له وللقير بموجب ما اخبروني فيه الوكالة لمرتين
> ان الوضع سليم
> وانا متاكد في وجود خلل في السيارة
> بموجب الهزة المتكررة


أخي الكريم 
عليك بالتوجه للتوكيل ووجههم للتأكد من كل ما أشار له الاخوة ، فإذا أفاد التوكيل بسلامة الجميع ، فأرجو أن تطلب منهم قياس ضغط الاسطوانات ، والتأكد من حالة الصمامات . 
وننتظر افادتنا بالنتائج .


----------

